# Help !!!!ACS Skills Assessment result and Overseas Experiece point calculation



## Reena.Saj (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi

Please help me with this

My husband is a Software engineer with 5 year experience (From JUN 2008 to JUN 2013) in India (No AUSTRLIA experience). He has recently received ACS assessment result and he is PASSED or SUITABLE.

The following is the comment provided for ACS Assessment letter

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering In Electronics and Communication Engineering from AnnaXYZ University completed November 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after June 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/08 - 02/13 (4yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XYZ
Country: INDIA"

Kindly let me know if he is eligible for 10 points for overseas experice of 5 year (or) whether his expericence will be calculated as per ACS comments from JUNE 2012 only with point 0 for applying State sponship in AUS :confused

We if experice not calculated he has only 55 points scored
Age- 30, Edu- 15, Emp/ Exp- 0, IELTS – 10
Current IELTS SCORE minimum of 7 in each band. As scoring 8 in each band is almost not possible to get 20 ponyts. Wt is the next step we can do for getting 60 points? Or can he go head and apply for visa with 55 points?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Reena.Saj said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me with this
> 
> ...



Hi,

He will not get any points for work experience..
If as a spouse you can have a positive skill assessment, he can claim that 5 pts, for a total of 60.
With 55 pts, he can go for SC 190.


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> He will not get any points for work experience..
> If as a spouse you can have a positive skill assessment, he can claim that 5 pts, for a total of 60.
> With 55 pts, he can go for SC 190.


Why will he not get any points for work experience? The SkillSelect site clearly states that 3 years overseas experience equates to 5 points while 5 years overseas experience is 10 points. 

I believe he should be able to claim 10 points for overseas experience for the employment between June 2008 and June 2013.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

osdjme said:


> Why will he not get any points for work experience? The SkillSelect site clearly states that 3 years overseas experience equates to 5 points while 5 years overseas experience is 10 points.
> 
> I believe he should be able to claim 10 points for overseas experience for the employment between June 2008 and June 2013.


Yes that 3 years need to be SKILLED, not just ANY Experience... currently, ppl are only allowed to claim work points AFTER the date mentioned in ACS letter.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a query here.. work experience in skill assessment is considered till the date of submitting documents or till the date ACS comes back with the result..


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> I have a query here.. work experience in skill assessment is considered till the date of submitting documents or till the date ACS comes back with the result..


If I understood u correctly,

If ACS says he can claim points AFTER 10 June, and If you apply for Visa on 10 September, you can claim those following three months as well,, as long as you can provide latest payslips for that job with your visa application.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> If I understood u correctly,
> 
> If ACS says he can claim points AFTER 10 June, and If you apply for Visa on 10 September, you can claim those following three months as well,, as long as you can provide latest payslips for that job with your visa application.


Great..because I submitted my documents in April and as on that date my experience was 7.11 months..now I have a total of 8.2 months.. so I should be able to claim 15 points under my work experience.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

I got my ACS result today:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 07/02 - 04/07 (4yrs 9mths) 
Dates: 04/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 7mths) 
Dates: 03/10 - 07/12 (2yrs 4mths) 
Dates: 06/13 - 04/14 (0yrs 10mths)
Since I am BE in Electrical engineering, I need to take the RPL route because of which there was a reduction in the experience.

Is it possible for my husband (+VS ACS with 50 points) to claim the Spouse points based on this ACS assessment? The code is same for both of us and the IELTS/Age criteria is OK for me as well.

Please clarify.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> I got my ACS result today:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> The following employment after July 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


yes your husband can claim 5 additional points.


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

I am new to this forum. Please help me out with this issue regarding point calculation for work experience.

I got my ACS result as below. Submitted to ACS on 24 Sep 2010, recieved assesment result on 29 Sep 2010.
'after September 2010' means do i need to calculate from october 2010 OR can i include sep 2010 as well?
Please help me how many points can i claim: 5 points or 10 points?

The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/04 - 08/05 (1yrs 2mths) 

Dates: 08/05 - 09/08 (3yrs 2mths) 

Dates: 12/08 - 05/09 (0yrs 5mths) 

Dates: 06/09 - 09/15 (6yrs 3mths)


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

I am new to this forum. Please help me out with this issue regarding point calculation for work experience.

I got my ACS result as below. Submitted to ACS on 24 Sep 2010, recieved assesment result on 29 Sep 2010.
'after September 2010' means do i need to calculate from october 2010 OR can i include sep 2010 as well?
Please help me how many points can i claim: 5 points or 10 points?

The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 06/04 - 08/05 (1yrs 2mths) 

Dates: 08/05 - 09/08 (3yrs 2mths) 

Dates: 12/08 - 05/09 (0yrs 5mths) 

Dates: 06/09 - 09/15 (6yrs 3mths)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

As they are saying employment AFTER Sept. 2010, you should only include October 2010 and onwards as relevant for claiming points.

Where you say "received assessment result on 29 Sep 2010" do you mean 2015 instead? As an assessment completed in 2010 would now be expired and not usable.


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

mohankum said:


> I am new to this forum. Please help me out with this issue regarding point calculation for work experience.
> 
> I got my ACS result as below. Submitted to ACS on 24 Sep 2010, recieved assesment result on 29 Sep 2010.
> 'after September 2010' means do i need to calculate from october 2010 OR can i include sep 2010 as well?
> ...


Please mark the dates from 1st OCT 2010 as relevant while filing EOI. You would be awarded 10 points for Employment since you have 5 years of relevant experience. 
Please note that If you are still working for the last mentioned company stated above in dates(Dates: 06/09 - 09/15 (6yrs 3mths)), then leave the end date as blank in EOI while entering this entry.

Next Invitation round is on 9th OCT'15.
Good Luck!


----------



## promigrant (Sep 6, 2015)

Folks, 

I have only 4+ relevant expce for ICT BA. I don't want to claim any points for work expce. But, I want 15 points for my qualification which is BE comp sc (ICT major). Plz advise will advise assess me suitable to nominate for ICT BA 261111 ??? 

Will ACS deduct the years even for occupation assessment?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

Maggie,

Thanks for your kind reply. sorry, it is 29 Sep 2015 and not "received assessment result on 29 Sep 2010"


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Srikanth, 
Thanks a lot for your suggestion.
I have two more clarification. 

1) Which English exam you took....PTE or IELTS?...i mean which one is better for scoring.....i heard PTE is easier...please suggest.

2) Since my qualification is B.E in mechnical engineering, do i get those 15 points for Bachelor degree OR is it only for degree related to occupation i.e. related to computer engineering. Kindly update.


----------



## poojan11 (Sep 14, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> Great..because I submitted my documents in April and as on that date my experience was 7.11 months..now I have a total of 8.2 months.. so I should be able to claim 15 points under my work experience.


Were you able to get this extra experience counted. I am facing the same issue and i am yet to apply for the visa. I am considering getting a review done for the extra work ex. Please let me know if the extra work ex can be considered by just supplying the pay slips.
I have only 2 days left for review and appeal. Will appreciate a quick response.

Thanks.


----------

